# By Demand [December 2011]



## echoplxx (Nov 1, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...
*
*Software: *Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
Audiobooks: librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
*Lectures and Courses:* academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*


----------



## chris (Nov 2, 2011)

Download World of Tanks | World of Tanks

World of Tank (Full Version).

This is free to play game, winner of Golden Joystick award 2011

About | Golden Joystick Awards 2011

*Best Free-to-play*



> Winner: League of Legends
> Runner up: World Of Tanks
> Third place: RuneScape


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Nov 4, 2011)

Good Old DOS games Collection especially 'Mario' like games would be wonderful.
*Gparted Live Cd* and *System Rescue cd* will also help.


----------



## Empirial (Nov 4, 2011)

Ubuntu 11.10 x64


----------



## chandra1212 (Nov 7, 2011)

Empirial said:


> Ubuntu 11.10 x64



Of course yes! The DVD version, please!! Was wondering why this wasn't in the Nov edition itself. Include either OpenSuse 12.1 or Fedora 16 (CD/DVD 32-bit versions) along with this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

a small list of request by me.

Download AVG Free Edition 2012.0.1869 (32-bit) - FileHippo.com

Download CCleaner 3.12.1572 - FileHippo.com

Download Google Chrome 17.0.928.0 Beta - FileHippo.com

Download WinRAR 4.10 Beta 3 (32-bit) - FileHippo.com

Download VirtualBox 4.1.6.74713 - FileHippo.com

Download Emsisoft Anti-Malware 6.0.0.44 - FileHippo.com

Download Spybot Search & Destroy 2.0 Beta 4 - FileHippo.com

Download CPU-Z 1.58.8 Beta - FileHippo.com

Very usefull softwares which I beleive the general public will be helped.


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree with thetechfreak but please don't give us google chrome from filehippo because it's alpha/pre-beta/developer version. Give the stable or beta version.

Also can you include an offline encyclopedia like Britannica/Oxford/Wikipedia


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

@Nilesh
The Beta versions are good. But developer and pre alpha and alpha are #fail

This months Dvd content was very bad. I have some ideas which I will mail to editor at thinkdigit.com. Wont be posting in a public forum.

a webaroo pack of Wikipedia or similar site is going to be very much appreciated.


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Nilesh
> The Beta versions are good. But developer and pre alpha and alpha are #fail


That's what I said


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 9, 2011)

hi,
this is wt iwant in this dec:
1.  detailed analysis of battlefield 3, nd  the gameplay problems nd their solutions in pc version of game, all kinda solutions to every problem during gameplay thts happening, including driver issues,

2.   3d monitor comparisons, include only those which r available in india, also specify the seller.


3.   core i3 vs core 2 duo vs core 2 quad, or SIMPLY A COMPARISON OF PROCESSORS , including dual core , core 2 duo , core 2 quad, i3, i5 nd 7. 
from gaming , nd work, point of view.

4. all latest softwares, nd updates, driver updates, realtek audio driver updates,

5. battlefield 3 vs. cod mw3. which is better? 

6. all latest product launch detail, 

7.  xbox 720 info, which is 2 b launched nxt year.

8. ps3 vs. xbox 360, which to buy if buy 1 of these, according to games available, nd evry other comparisons, takin everythin in mind...

9. sm gud technical ****, 

10. about urself.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 12, 2011)

Some Good Free Blu Ray Rippers


----------



## malay24 (Nov 12, 2011)

full game like batman arkham city or batman arkham asylum.


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Operating System:* Fedora 16
*Free Game:* Team Fortress 2
*Fast Track:* Python
*Lectures:* A few introductory lectures on Programming.


A contest will be a good way to end the year's last issue. 



malay24 said:


> full game like batman arkham city or batman arkham asylum.


Haha! Your silly jokes will not affect our love for Anti-Piracy.


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 13, 2011)

Suggestion for Music:

Indian Rap Forum

''While 'RAP' music is still Alien in our country, we have formed this new Indian Rap Forum with a motive to Help new Rap Crew's that are emerging everyday and to guide them in a right direction. Soon I will need Administrators to run this place along with me. I will elect them personally as we progress making our name in Indian Hip Hop Scene. We'll update each and every member with latest songs, latest crews, latest performances etc. Our journey has just begun and I promise to all you members that we'll do each and every thing to promote Rap in our country.'' -Admins (I.R.F)

Heres a link to their page: *www.facebook.com/NewIndianRapForum

5000+ Members , Including fans , Rappers, Producers
I have talked to the admins and by tomorrow evening we would be able to create a RAR/ZIP file of the best songs from the Rappers of I.R.F and provide a download link. Im sure you would like the songs. Almost all of the songs are free as they are from mixtapes. This would be GREAT for the artists and Im sure the listeners would love them too! 



malay24 said:


> full game like batman arkham city or batman arkham asylum.



Ohh SURE!! WHY NOT???. You want us to provide you with free Graphic Cards with the RS. 250 Digit too? 

	Pbbhht... Greedy People.


----------



## hari1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I want full dvd iso of latest versions of opensuse and ubuntu. I really mean it. It will be great. If possible also the next version of linux mint if it comes this month.
A well explained guide to use dosbox would be useful as i am unable to use it even after reading its manual.
Fastrack to css would be too much wonderful . This can include many tricks to add cool effects to websites.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 15, 2011)

hari1 said:


> I want full dvd iso of latest versions of opensuse and ubuntu
> Fastrack to css would be too much wonderful . This can include many tricks to add cool effects to websites.


i support hari for this request on CSS and UBUNTU !!


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 16, 2011)

nokia qt sdk
*get.qt.nokia.com/qtsdk/Qt_SDK_Win_offline_v1_1_4_en.exe


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2011)

TheletterD said:
			
		

> Ohh SURE!! WHY NOT???. You want us to provide you with free Graphic Cards with the RS. 250 Digit too?
> 
> Pbbhht... Greedy People.


 Graphics Card is waaaay too much.
But Games are expected. I had requested Call of Duty(  ) a long time back. It never got included. But similar free games were included.

I know once Prince of Persia(some full version) was given. Could never get it to work. It was a USA edition only.
So if Digit does give us a good game, hope its not like the POP


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 16, 2011)

Office 2010 prof. *64bit*  (off-course I mean trial)
vmWare workstation 8
include java and Python SDK

that is already in your list "all 2011 Fast-tracks in PDF format".


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 21, 2011)

1.all previous 10 yrs issues of digit and fast track in GOOD QUALITY.
last year DVD had bad quality pdf's

2.digit opinion on fanboy wars : like GT5 vs forza 4 , intel vs AMD, nvidia vs AMD/ATi , iOS vs winphone vs android vs symbian etc. etc.

3. which console agent 001 selected for him and some guides about playing PS3/X360 on a LCD/CRT monitor with VGA/DVI port  [using some type of converter or cable]

1.all previous 10 yrs issues of digit and fast track in GOOD QUALITY.
last year DVD had bad quality pdf's

2.digit opinion on fanboy wars : like GT5 vs forza 4 , intel vs AMD, nvidia vs AMD/ATi , iOS vs winphone vs android vs symbian etc. etc.

3. which console agent 001 selected for him and some guides about playing PS3/X360 on a LCD/CRT monitor with VGA/DVI port  [using some type of converter or cable]


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^ 10 years pdf is confirmed....hope they give good quality this time


----------



## sanjay dewangan (Nov 21, 2011)

PROGRAMMING SDK   and software - 



1 - microsoft visual studio 2010

2 - nokia qt creator

3 - Android sdk for windows

4 - gtk sharp

5 - monoandroid

6 - monodevelop

7 - eclipse

8 - java sdk

9 - bada sdk


----------



## shiinjo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello!!
I would like to have backtrack 5 in the coming month's dvd.
Thank you!!!


----------



## chris (Nov 22, 2011)

RYZOM.com: MMORPG, MMO, RPG, Role Playing Games (MMORPGS) :: RPG - MMO :: MMORPG

Open source MMORPG


----------



## sarthak (Nov 25, 2011)

1. Good old DOS games
2. Fast track to Python along with video lectures.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 25, 2011)

a good video cutter and joiner supporting all the popular extensions.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 25, 2011)

guys stop posting here.. All work is Done. It(Mag) is ready to dispatch ..


----------

